# Think Tank > History >  Thomas Jefferson Documentary on History Channel

## tjeffersonsghost

On history channel coming on now.  Not sure if it will be any good but I think they are doing a piece on Thomas Jefferson.  Might be worth watching

----------


## tjeffersonsghost

So far so good...

----------


## Son of Detroit

I've got it on.  Pretty interesting.

----------


## dannno

At first I thought this was a thread about a documentary Thomas Jefferson made about The History Channel.

----------


## tjeffersonsghost

Great Piece.  Hopefully it will turn up on youtube.

----------


## VirginiaRising

Interesting tidbit for you all.

Jefferson grew opium poppies.

At Monticello, his estate, they continued growing the poppies for historical purposes.

Then the big bad DEA showed up and not only ripped them all out,  but made the place clean up all their records to never show that Jefferson ever grew them at all!


BAMMM.  Police state IN YOUR FACE

----------


## 00_Pete

Will they mention his masonic and european illuminatus connections?

Will they mention that John Adams and Washington (and many others) started to realise there was something wrong with him?

Will they mention that he was talking crap about Washington behind his back?

----------


## TNforPaul45

> Will they mention his masonic and european illuminatus connections?
> 
> Will they mention that John Adams and Washington (and many others) started to realise there was something wrong with him?
> 
> Will they mention that he was talking crap about Washington behind his back?


Your sources, sir.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Will they mention his masonic and european illuminatus connections?
> 
> Will they mention that John Adams and Washington (and many others) started to realise there was something wrong with him?
> 
> Will they mention that he was talking crap about Washington behind his back?


The moment John Adams thinks there is something wrong with you, that means you are probably right, and very pro-liberty. I don't know why I'm responding to a troll, but nevertheless, Mr. Alien and Sedition Acts, is hardly an ally to liberty lol. 

Washington domestically forgot the roots of what he fought for. He ruled staunchly. Just ask those pesky Whiskey tax evaders. (You can thank Hamilton also -- his main man when it came to economic policy)

Neither Washington or Adams were generally pro-liberty. Washington's best attribute was his rhetoric when it came to alliances, and foreign policy.

These responses are not in any way validating your claims (I could care less either way), I am just assuming for sake of argument what you wrote is true.

Besides, Washington wasn't the first President of the US -- that honor goes to Samuel Huntington (who nonetheless wasn't that much better than Washington). Our best President in the 1700s was Richard Henry Lee bar none.

----------


## 00_Pete

> Your sources, sir.


I will provide them today or tomorrow, my files relating to the Illuminatus and the early days of the American Republic are very disorganized.




> The moment John Adams thinks there is something wrong with you, that means you are probably right, and very pro-liberty. I don't know why I'm responding to a troll, but nevertheless, Mr. Alien and Sedition Acts, is hardly an ally to liberty lol. 
> 
> Washington domestically forgot the roots of what he fought for. He ruled staunchly. Just ask those pesky Whiskey tax evaders. (You can thank Hamilton also -- his main man when it came to economic policy)
> 
> Neither Washington or Adams were generally pro-liberty. Washington's best attribute was his rhetoric when it came to alliances, and foreign policy.
> 
> These responses are not in any way validating your claims (I could care less either way), I am just assuming for sake of argument what you wrote is true.



The Alien and Sedition acts were created precisely because of the Illuminatus and their infiltration in the Masonic Lodges (and therfore in all high places of government, judicial system, newspapers and economy)!!

John Adams and Washington, when faced with this monstrous conspiracy had to make some tough decisions. And no one can fit John Adams shoes...except his son John Quincy Adams (one of the most important figures of the Anti-Masonic Party).

Have you noticed how american media, historians and intellectualoids love Jefferson so much? Have you noticed how they almost never mention the Anti-Masonic Party and its huge significance? Those who control the past control the present.

On a side not, that whole "statist" and "no friend of liberty" insults are the libertarian equivalent of the leftist "You be racist!" some people take that whole thing too far.

I will present some good sources today or tomorrow, my files regarding this issue are very disorganized.

----------


## Bruno

> Interesting tidbit for you all.
> 
> Jefferson grew opium poppies.
> 
> At Monticello, his estate, they continued growing the poppies for historical purposes.
> 
> Then the big bad DEA showed up and not only ripped them all out,  but made the place clean up all their records to never show that Jefferson ever grew them at all!
> 
> 
> BAMMM.  Police state IN YOUR FACE


Very interesting, not at all surprising.  Thanks for sharing that.  

When I was at Mt. Vernon this summer, I asked the gardener if it was true they grew hemp here in Washinton's day.  He said it was, and pointed down the hill where it was grown.

----------


## ViniVidiVici

Did anyone else think the coverage of his relationship with his slave Sally Hemings was a bit excessive? It seemed to me as if the History Channel was attempting to get the viewer to think of him not for his ideals on liberty but more as "The Founder who slept with his slave."

----------


## Pericles

> Did anyone else think the coverage of his relationship with his slave Sally Hemings was a bit excessive? It seemed to me as if the History Channel was attempting to get the viewer to think of him not for his ideals on liberty but more as "The Founder who slept with his slave."


Especially since the only evidence of that is Hemmings' last child was fathered by one of 19 Jefferson males in the area, 4 of which were present at Montecello 9 months prior to the birth of that child.

All of the affair stories pertain to the first child, which the DNA test showed had no relationship to Jefferson.

----------


## tjeffersonsghost

> Did anyone else think the coverage of his relationship with his slave Sally Hemings was a bit excessive? It seemed to me as if the History Channel was attempting to get the viewer to think of him not for his ideals on liberty but more as "The Founder who slept with his slave."


They did, I thought there were other issues they could of focused on more like his take on banks, big business, or even go more in detail on his thoughts in regards to religion.  I do believe he did have relations with the slave (which was not uncommon at all) but they probably put a half an hour of a two hour show talking about it.  I do think it should of been talked about because people should know.

It was a good show over all.  I confess I get emotional when it comes to Thomas Jefferson.  Through all of his imperfections and hypocrisies he really had the ideals right for America and humanity as a whole.  Sadly I think Hamilton won in the end as far as the vision for America.  I think our nation reflects more of Hamilton than Jefferson.

Overall the piece was a great piece and I do feel was unbiased.  If it turns up on the youtube Ill try to post it.

----------

